# Vet at Forge les Eaux



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Called in at Forge les Eaux a couple of weeks ago to book Spike in for treatment for our return trip in Oct. Anyone planning to use Patrick in October should note that the site closes 15 October NOT 31 as displayed on the board outside. Like last year!

Strangely they _have _changed the board for the aire (which closes on the same date i.e. you can park but no water or electricity) for 2008. It hadn't been done when the site closed (we were there) so they did it after it closed. But anyway it only mentions the closing date for 2008!

C'est la vie.

Ray


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Ray we used the Aire in Dec and like you said no water or electric but it was surprising how many MHS were there, Patrick did ask at the time if we all could email the local council complaining about the fact that there was no water and electric he was quite concerned that they had now decided to shut off the facilities, however we were fine as we had water on board etc but it would be nice to see them return it to all year facilities.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

It is a shame as we plan to see Patrick on Oct 16th for Jabulile's treatment.

I will try emailing the council, did think I had tried before. Still we will make sure we have enough water so should be ok.

We did like the fact that this site was open until the frost as if it was quite cold we had electric. Still it isn't essential.

Thanks for the info.

ps. I have just sent an email to the Marie.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Of course when it's 'closed' you don't pay the 5.70€ charge. You can get a lot of gas for that, to keep your van warm!!


----------

